# Tren Ace Piss color?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 1, 2015)

I noticed for the first time today my pee was dark rusty color? From doing searches I read this is a common side effect on tren..I'd just like to know what exactly is causing the piss to appear rusty (is it blood?!). I ran tren ace at 175mg for 6 weeks...took 2 weeks off and got a new batch this week, I injected 250mgs while also running 20mg of turinabol ed for the past 2 weeks. I take tudca daily, liv 52. daily, milk thistle daily, NAC daily, vit C daily.

I'm going to really Up my water intake, should this solve the pee color?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Upping water can help but even drinking over 2gallons a day my urine was still brownish color. It's not blood.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 1, 2015)

its not blood, you should try to stablize water and sodium though

ive had this dark color wen on lots of orals and on tren - but my last run with tren no orals was on 20 weeks? and didnt piss dark at all
just stay hydrated to where you dont see it - liver supports wont help

yellow even dark yellow piss is fine shouldnt start getting very rusty orange tho

hydrate! all that eca will dehydrate you more than you think id be getting 1,5-2 gallons depending on sodium intake which should be 5k range but if your at 10k well then you will need a lot more water and some potassium to blanace your electrolites


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 1, 2015)

i never have taken liver supports and my liver is fine - drinking and drugs kill the liver not hormones 
milk thistle is a waste of money no offense at least something like tudca is clinically shown to work

the dark is more of a kidney issue but ever since changing sources tren is more powerful than ever but less sides - i bleive a lot of sides can come from the oxidation of the tren when heated, lower heat used the less dark it is in the vial (of course still golden goodness) less sides and more potent it will be - but this is my own infrence from seeing many trens


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 1, 2015)

^ not saying prolonged use of tren is bad for kidneys but if piss is not looking healthy - then maybe so drink more and or lower dose temporarly - BB never stops injecting tho


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

So many compounds so many problems...

BC maybe you need to cut your use down or something to eliminate some of these problems you are having


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 1, 2015)

wait you tren dose is only 250? ed? or weekly? lol

cause thats very low weekly and if your using 250 ed without hgh then something is wrong lol you better be ****ing massive and eating a lot cause u can grow into a show again body wont use that without hgh and good amount of hgh


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So many compounds so many problems...
> 
> BC maybe you need to cut your use down or something to eliminate some of these problems you are having



Guys come on. I'm well educated and healthy young man I run lower dosages and I feel and look great (on the outside  ). But I do see where you're coming from POB I do have quite a long list of compounds.. but I've researched them and most of them are non-toxic and beneficial to my health. I run low dosages, I'm only on Tren Ace 250mg a week! Sust 250 wk, Turinabol 20mg daily (just started), aromasin 1x a week (I cut out the caber completely) Sex drive is back  also i don't consume alcohol or other drugs...(no longer on adderal)

All the rest of the support compounds I feel I shouldn't be worried about! Like my finasteride 1mg daily, topical spiro daily, ketoconazole daily, tudca, liv.52, fish oil, whey isolate, doxycycline 50mg daily longterm prescribed by my Dr. father which is actually very common

None the less, you're right. I could definitely cut out some compounds I do realize non of this is necessary (I have OCD). I could stop all gear, return to being a weak all natural guy and slowly transform my physique into the dad bod like all my friends...but not yet


----------



## nightster (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you had a blood test 5o check liver, I honestly don't know if a blood test will tell you about kidney issues but if extra hydration doesn't help, I'd look into that... but I have no experience with those compounds


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Guys come on. I'm well educated and healthy young man I run lower dosages and I feel and look great (on the outside  ). But I do see where you're coming from POB I do have quite a long list of compounds.. but I've researched them and most of them are non-toxic and beneficial to my health. I run low dosages, I'm only on Tren Ace 250mg a week! Sust 250 wk, Turinabol 20mg daily (just started), aromasin 1x a week (I cut out the caber completely) Sex drive is back  also i don't consume alcohol or other drugs...(no longer on adderal)
> 
> All the rest of the support compounds I feel I shouldn't be worried about! Like my finasteride 1mg daily, topical spiro daily, ketoconazole daily, tudca, liv.52, fish oil, whey isolate, doxycycline 50mg daily longterm prescribed by my Dr. father which is actually very common
> 
> None the less, you're right. I could definitely cut out some compounds I do realize non of this is necessary (I have OCD). I could stop all gear, return to being a weak all natural guy and slowly transform my physique into the dad bod like all my friends...but not yet


Hahaha ok man **** dad bod I am not going that for with it lol

But I would seriously drop the ephedrine. You seem to be having hydration problems here.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing like a little dark urine to know ur shit is working


----------



## HDH (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine always darkens on Tren, D-bol or A-drol no matter how much water I drink.

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> i never have taken liver supports and my liver is fine - drinking and drugs kill the liver not hormones
> milk thistle is a waste of money no offense at least something like tudca is clinically shown to work
> 
> the dark is more of a kidney issue but ever since changing sources tren is more powerful than ever but less sides - i bleive a lot of sides can come from the oxidation of the tren when heated, lower heat used the less dark it is in the vial (of course still golden goodness) less sides and more potent it will be - but this is my own infrence from seeing many trens



Hormones do effect the liver and do cause damage...not sure where you got that info but it couldnt be more wrong.

The color of the tren can change from different heat temps but most of the time its the carrier oil that is used in the brewing process. The color of the tren also has no bearing on potency or side effects.



BiologicalChemist said:


> Guys come on. I'm well educated and healthy young man I run lower dosages and I feel and look great (on the outside  ). But I do see where you're coming from POB I do have quite a long list of compounds.. but I've researched them and most of them are non-toxic and beneficial to my health. I run low dosages, I'm only on Tren Ace 250mg a week! Sust 250 wk, Turinabol 20mg daily (just started), aromasin 1x a week (I cut out the caber completely) Sex drive is back  also i don't consume alcohol or other drugs...(no longer on adderal)
> 
> All the rest of the support compounds I feel I shouldn't be worried about! Like my finasteride 1mg daily, topical spiro daily, ketoconazole daily, tudca, liv.52, fish oil, whey isolate, doxycycline 50mg daily longterm prescribed by my Dr. father which is actually very common
> 
> None the less, you're right. I could definitely cut out some compounds I do realize non of this is necessary (I have OCD). I could stop all gear, return to being a weak all natural guy and slowly transform my physique into the dad bod like all my friends...but not yet



Your piss is dark because your not drinking enough water....simple as that. If you were hydrated enough than it would be either light yellow or clear. Dark piss means your kidneys are putting in overtime and thats not what you want.



nightster said:


> Have you had a blood test 5o check liver, I honestly don't know if a blood test will tell you about kidney issues but if extra hydration doesn't help, I'd look into that... but I have no experience with those compounds



Blood tests will tell you about kidneys.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

i never said they dont hurt the liver?
i said they dont kill it - very different

and your right about the tren with the heating not sure where that came from LOL
but using to much heat will degrade the potency absolutely - and ive seen something explaing worse sides due to oxidation from cooking
will have to find that


----------



## beasto (Jun 2, 2015)

Folks for people that "never" or don't want to take liver protection, its pretty wise because even through blood work says your kidneys, liver ect. enzymes and values can come back good and excellent, but can show that even if your liver is functioning at 25% so be wise and do the right thing. I always like to get them to ultrasound and CT if things seem to be a w little shakey you know you have to listen to your body. But hydrate yourself protect your kidneys and such its a serious issue. Listen to Cobra.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 2, 2015)

That Vit C is probably from ascorbic acid and synthetic crap. That alone u piss out dark yellow. Try droppin that trash. Leave the vit c alone or switch to an all natural C. You dont absorb any of that ascorbic acid C and will turn piss dark. Not to mention the other things that need to be tightened up.
!S!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> i never said they dont hurt the liver?
> i said they dont kill it - very different
> 
> and your right about the tren with the heating not sure where that came from LOL
> ...



Im sorry but I dont see a difference between killing and hurting....hormones slowly kill the liver if there are not supporting compounds taken to help it function while on or help it heal while off. Trust me...it happenened to me. I was lucky enough to catch it when I did or it could have been a serious life changing issue...a supra-physiological amount of administered exogeneous hormones damage/destroy/kill the liver no matter how you want to say it thats what they do.

And my heating comment came directly from you talking about variable heat temps changing the color. 99% of the time its the carrier oil not the heat that changes it. To sit here and talk about the sides you get or dont get from over heating or under heating tren carries the same weight as talking about what you would do if you won or lost the lottery...it just doesnt happen that often. Most everyone (general population) will experience the same sides from tren...the rest will experience minimal sides or no sides at all.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im sorry but I dont see a difference between killing and hurting....hormones slowly kill the liver if there are not supporting compounds taken to help it function while on or help it heal while off. Trust me...it happenened to me. I was lucky enough to catch it when I did or it could have been a serious life changing issue...a supra-physiological amount of administered exogeneous hormones damage/destroy/kill the liver no matter how you want to say it thats what they do.
> 
> And my heating comment came directly from you talking about variable heat temps changing the color. 99% of the time its the carrier oil not the heat that changes it. To sit here and talk about the sides you get or dont get from over heating or under heating tren carries the same weight as talking about what you would do if you won or lost the lottery...it just doesnt happen that often. Most everyone (general population) will experience the same sides from tren...the rest will experience minimal sides or no sides at all.



CS is sharing his personal experience in his journey and not what he as "herd", "read" or somebody "told him. That is what this board is all about
and what we need from the members. 

Kingsamson you seem like a very helpful guy willing to assist and that's great. Just be careful quoting studies or hearsay as that is what spreads the great
myths about our game. What we really want to hear is what you have experienced personally in your trials and experiments.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Paolos said:


> CS is sharing his personal experience in his journey and not what he as "herd", "read" or somebody "told him. That is what this board is all about
> and what we need from the members.
> 
> Kingsamson you seem like a very helpful guy willing to assist and that's great. Just be careful quoting studies or hearsay as that is what spreads the great
> myths about our game. What we really want to hear is what you have experienced personally in your trials and experiments.



I think you have it backwards. What ppl experience is what spreads myths. Prime example: tren gyno/prolactin gyno. 

Studies are what isolate variables and find what's doing what. 

Experience is great but alone cannot prove anything and can spread myths. Studies can be misinterpreted and thus spread myths but that's not the fault of the study but that of the person interpretating the study.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 2, 2015)

Doc guess I have to agree to a point. I look at how many studies that have been done on drugs or anything else for that matter 
that have been determined to be safe. And at the end of the day another study comes out that changes things. 

My point was more about quoting threads from boards and claiming they were studies should have been more clear.

Same applies to experiences being misrepresented...Example "My BP was out of control on Nandrolone" Yes the Nandrolone
will elevate BP but the subject failed to state he was eating fast food, drinking like a fish and not sleeping.

Have to be able to filter the facts from the hype or what may have been omitted.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im sorry but I dont see a difference between killing and hurting....hormones slowly kill the liver if there are not supporting compounds taken to help it function while on or help it heal while off. Trust me...it happenened to me. I was lucky enough to catch it when I did or it could have been a serious life changing issue...a supra-physiological amount of administered exogeneous hormones damage/destroy/kill the liver no matter how you want to say it thats what they do.
> 
> And my heating comment came directly from you talking about variable heat temps changing the color. 99% of the time its the carrier oil not the heat that changes it. To sit here and talk about the sides you get or dont get from over heating or under heating tren carries the same weight as talking about what you would do if you won or lost the lottery...it just doesnt happen that often. Most everyone (general population) will experience the same sides from tren...the rest will experience minimal sides or no sides at all.




yes im saying your right about the heating comment?... 
not sure where it came from as in not sure what i was talking about 

and i have had different sides from different qualities of tren 100%
how much time a chef puts into his produt makes a huge difference, homrones dont like heat and some ppl dont care
its an art making top notch shit and having the connections to top quality powder - its rare

lots off bb abuse orals more than you can imagine and ussaly are fine - if they drink and do drugs on top you will destroy your liver 100x the rate
slightly elevated liver vaules are nothing to get your dick wet about


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> yes im saying your right about the heating comment?...
> not sure where it came from as in not sure what i was talking about
> 
> and i have had different sides from different qualities of tren 100%
> ...



There is no way in hell you will ever know how good your tren is based on side effects lol and you will never be able to tell how hot your brewer made your tren at. Your getting into areas that you have no idea what your even talking about. Do you even know how to brew gear because you sound like you have no idea. Only noobs try to make an analysis off of side effects. 

I wasnt even talking about orals...im talking about injectables. Elevated liver values are just the beginning and since you dont really understand through personal experience what dangers they pose to your organs you dont really know the correct information. You cant just read things off of threads and then talk about them in other threads...thats called parroting information and its easy to spot when someone is doing that. You can walk away from this conversation with some new knowledge that you didnt know before...which would be called learning...or you can continue to argue your points and walk away thinking your right...which is called ignorance. The choice is yours. Yes slightly elevated liver values may not be of major concern but that is not always the case and slightly elevated liver values still means your liver is being damaged. Maybe most less experienced guys are not to worried about it but when I do blood work I am always focused on all my values being within range as i e been doing this for quite some time and even slight damage can be bad in the long run.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think you have it backwards. What ppl experience is what spreads myths. Prime example: tren gyno/prolactin gyno.
> 
> Studies are what isolate variables and find what's doing what.
> 
> Experience is great but alone cannot prove anything and can spread myths. Studies can be misinterpreted and thus spread myths but that's not the fault of the study but that of the person interpretating the study.



And paolos that is an excellent point. It does seem for every study you find there is one that is claiming the opposite....i say seems cause thats an assumption ive made due to seeing that happen quite a few times.


The problem with studies is that there are just not enough of them done on all areas of this game. Im not big into studies as so many things I have learned on my journey do not match the information found but there are things that do match which brings in the personal experience to help decipher which ones relate to you and can benefit or teach you...or that you can experiment with. I also find that some studies dont translate well into real life experiences i.e. blood levels based on injection times...in real life you will never notice a spike or a valley and they dont have a noticable effect on gains. 

If anyone would know this its Doc...if there is a study done on liver damage due to the administration of exogenous hormones I could almost garantee they will prove that they cause liver/organ damage...i say almost because ive never seen such a study. Not that I need to see a study because I already know they do and I have the blood work to prove it.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> There is no way in hell you will ever know how good your tren is based on side effects lol and you will never be able to tell how hot your brewer made your tren at. Your getting into areas that you have no idea what your even talking about. Do you even know how to brew gear because you sound like you have no idea. Only noobs try to make an analysis off of side effects.
> 
> I wasnt even talking about orals...im talking about injectables. Elevated liver values are just the beginning and since you dont really understand through personal experience what dangers they pose to your organs you dont really know the correct information. You cant just read things off of threads and then talk about them in other threads...thats called parroting information and its easy to spot when someone is doing that. You can walk away from this conversation with some new knowledge that you didnt know before...which would be called learning...or you can continue to argue your points and walk away thinking your right...which is called ignorance. The choice is yours. Yes slightly elevated liver values may not be of major concern but that is not always the case and slightly elevated liver values still means your liver is being damaged. Maybe most less experienced guys are not to worried about it but when I do blood work I am always focused on all my values being within range as i e been doing this for quite some time and even slight damage can be bad in the long run.




not talking about anything from other threads? lol everything i say is hands on my body
not really a furom person this is only one i am on and just got on recently as per request of a freind

i go by blood work / hands on / science

i know how good my tren is because of where it comes from - im telling you i have used shittier tren and night sweats and such were worse
its as simple as that - i dont base it off sides 

heating the hormones to much degrades it - this is just a fact
injectables are very very mild on the liver - theres a reason BBs dont just drop from liver fauiler unless other drugs other than hormones were involved

i would also suggest giving this video a whatch as well - maybe you will learn something from all this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYRbGy9IW70


and only reandom thread i found quick but tren does seem to change color when made the same i would atribute this to oxidation during the heating process like i have been talking about


you seem to not know much just like to wag your dick around


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> That Vit C is probably from ascorbic acid and synthetic crap. That alone u piss out dark yellow. Try droppin that trash. Leave the vit c alone or switch to an all natural C. You dont absorb any of that ascorbic acid C and will turn piss dark. Not to mention the other things that need to be tightened up.
> !S!


Good call shrugs.


----------



## RISE (Jun 2, 2015)

Speaking of liver values, I had to get blood work done for my life insurance a few months ago, they declined me bc I had elevated liver values.  I'll get the blood work and post them when I find it, but do any of you guys have slightly elevated liver values when you get blood work on your off times?  Didn't think much of it since according to the research I did my levels were considered slight, and I figured it could have been from me working out the night before.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> not talking about anything from other threads? lol everything i say is hands on my body
> not really a furom person this is only one i am on and just got on recently as per request of a freind
> 
> i go by blood work / hands on / science
> ...


Here is me waving my dick...you have just proved you dont have the dam experience to be making statements about liver values and tren quality. Quality can be effected by many things than just "oxidation". You have never brewed a bottle of gear in your life have you? Have you ever even ordered raws before? If so how did you know how pure your raws were? By side effects agter you masterfully brewed your tren to the maximum potency levels possible? Lmfao!! Oh but you got side effects from the stuff thats darker so it must have been heated up to much...but not by the guy who makes your gear because your gear is top fkn notch huh?!?! 

So you run your massive 400mg a week tren cycles and your liver barely shows damage so its ok. So 10 years of liver damage doesnt mean anything and its nothing to get your dick wet over right? Cause injectable hormones dont cause any health problems with any organs because you have never had any health problems yet so that means fuk liver support since your blood work has never proved you needed it??

Who the fk referred you here btw??? I just want to know who I should give praise...

That was fun...thanks for letting me dry my cock off on your cheek and rest my nuts on your chin bahahaha


----------



## RISE (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice ology reference, Might as well quoted Wikipedia.  If you think you're going to out smart Cobra on this subject, you're gonna have a real bad time.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> not talking about anything from other threads? lol everything i say is hands on my body
> not really a furom person this is only one i am on and just got on recently as per request of a freind
> 
> i go by blood work / hands on / science
> ...



How can you say you don't base it off sides when you say in the same sentence "night sweats and such were worse"? What are night sweats and such if not sides????



> heating the hormones to much degrades it - this is just a fact



True but can you tell me what's too much? Bc I made tren e in two batches from the same batch of powders. One I made perfectly and the other i forgot on the stove while I was heating it up. No change in color, no change in potency that I could discern or others, and no change in PIP. 



> injectables are very very mild on the liver - theres a reason BBs dont just drop from liver fauiler unless other drugs other than hormones were involved



MildER. I wouldn't go as far as calling them mild but they are milder bc of the lack of methylation. They may not be dropping dead from liver failure but you also don't know what they're doing behind the scenes with a doctor to treat liver issues. Just bc it's not talked about doesn't mean it's not an issue. 



> i would also suggest giving this video a whatch as well - maybe you will learn something from all this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYRbGy9IW70
> 
> ...



The OP in the Ology thread stated he used tren from the same source BUT DIFFERENT BATCHES making any conclusion a wild speculation. Plus Ology sucks ass anyway....



> you seem to not know much just like to wag your dick around



My internet dick is the biggest and I love waving it around. I love more when Iron1 squeezes it and plays ride the pony with it but that's a story for another day.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Here is me waving my dick...you have just proved you dont have the dam experience to be making statements about liver values and tren quality. Quality can be effected by many things than just "oxidation". You have never brewed a bottle of gear in your life have you? Have you ever even ordered raws before? If so how did you know how pure your raws were? By side effects agter you masterfully brewed your tren to the maximum potency levels possible? Lmfao!! Oh but you got side effects from the stuff thats darker so it must have been heated up to much...but not by the guy who makes your gear because your gear is top fkn notch huh?!?!
> 
> So you run your massive 400mg a week tren cycles and your liver barely shows damage so its ok. So 10 years of liver damage doesnt mean anything and its nothing to get your dick wet over right? Cause injectable hormones dont cause any health problems with any organs because you have never had any health problems yet so that means fuk liver support since your blood work has never proved you needed it??
> 
> ...




you have literally misinterpreted every post i have made so far - you assume far to much
ill try to make it simple for you this time maybe you will understand

1) yes my source is much better than yours - its what many top ifbb and top npc national comeptitors use

2) no i dont brew - real athletes dont but to each their own

3) heating gear to much during brew will lower potency - again simple fact not sure how you keep trying to avoid this

4) i will never be able to get raws the quality of very connected fellas so no bother trying

5) just did 20 weeks of 3g+ straigt into a test/tne/dbol/drol/deca blast im not some kid who started sucking dick on the interenet last night

6) if you looked in the thread ppl were home brewing and tren would come out different colors - whats the variable? im starting to think you are very stupid

7) never said it doesnt effect health - i dont take your posts and make wild assumptions please read my words a little more carfully next time so you dont make yourself look to be an idiot

8) i even suggested tudca in my first post because it acctuly works am i not allowed to share what i personally do? ... guess not - i drink lots of pinapple juice very good antural liver protector and liver always regenerates itself so no i dont concern myself with a few oral cycles i typically dont even use orals

9) tren doesnt effect the liver??? its the solvents in the oil by the way so any aas would effect the liver 

i know you will just ignore this and shit out another reply of nonsense that comepletely misses the mark of anything i said
but at least i tried to keep it simple for you this time


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2015)

Dys get the popcorn!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> you have literally misinterpreted every post i have made so far - you assume far to much
> ill try to make it simple for you this time maybe you will understand
> 
> 1) yes my source is much better than yours - its what many top ifbb and top npc national comeptitors use
> ...



Roflmfao!!!!! You have to be joking right? I mean this cant be real can it?

Your like level one of duck hunt bro.


----------



## don draco (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> *you have literally misinterpreted every post i have made so far - you assume far to much
> ill try to make it simple for you this time maybe you will understand
> 
> 1) yes my source is much better than yours - its what many top ifbb and top npc national comeptitors use
> ...



I've put everything that's wrong with your post in bold..


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 3, 2015)

don draco said:


> I've put everything that's wrong with your post in bold..



hmmm constructive! =D


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Roflmfao!!!!! You have to be joking right? I mean this cant be real can it?
> 
> *Your like level one of duck hunt bro*.



lol not even sure what this means


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> lol not even sure what this means



Even the Taliban knows what Duck Hunt is bro.....

Duck Hunt is only like the most American game ever. Probably one of the best video games for Nintendo.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> you have literally misinterpreted every post i have made so far - you assume far to much
> ill try to make it simple for you this time maybe you will understand
> 
> 1) yes my source is much better than yours - its what many top ifbb and top npc national comeptitors use



That's quote the assumption when you don't even know Cobra's source. I'll let him speak on that if he wishes but I'll leave it at: it's a very good source. 



> 2) no i dont brew - real athletes dont but to each their own



But by brewing it gives you an intimate knowledge of how the oils are made and what can and does affect them in various ways. I brew and I am an athlete of Strength First competing in powerlifting. I ran gear from 1 UGL before brewing my own shit and will not look back. It gives me a better appreciation for the gear as well as allows me to modify my concentrations as needed depending on what my blood work shows for testosterone for example. 



> 3) heating gear to much during brew will lower potency - again simple fact not sure how you keep trying to avoid this



You've yet to state what "too much" is. Can you quantify what too much is? What temperature range ruins the hormone? No one is advocating heating the **** out of it but you do need heat to get certain compounds in solution.  Hear increases solubility characteristics. You've also get to address my post on leaving the tren on the stove for way too long and it not losing potency. 



> 4) i will never be able to get raws the quality of very connected fellas so no bother trying



Your decision. I prefer brewing. If my raws aren't as pure I can simply add more raws to the recipe to compensate. 



> 5) just did 20 weeks of 3g+ straigt into a test/tne/dbol/drol/deca blast im not some kid who started sucking dick on the interenet last night



Since when does the amount of gear one runs have anything to do with him/her sucking dick? According to a now banned member I had Joliver's pp in my mouth and I'll be damned if it didn't taste like sweet hickory farms bacon.....

Besides, Cobra pisses more tren than I've ran.



> 6) if you looked in the thread ppl were home brewing and tren would come out different colors - whats the variable? im starting to think you are very stupid



You don't know all the variables. You're just guessing as to what they are. Different sources, different purity levels, different carrier oils, different amounts of solvents, different batches of raws from the same sources, different heating levels, and on and on and on. 



> 7) never said it doesnt effect health - i dont take your posts and make wild assumptions please read my words a little more carfully next time so you dont make yourself look to be an idiot



You didn't make the claim it doesn't effect health but you sort of implied that steroids don't do damage to the liver by saying you never run liver support and only drugs and alcohol kill the liver. 



> 8) i even suggested tudca in my first post because it acctuly works am i not allowed to share what i personally do? ... guess not - i drink lots of pinapple juice very good antural liver protector and liver always regenerates itself so no i dont concern myself with a few oral cycles i typically dont even use orals



The liver does not always regenerate itself. Where do you think liver failure and liver disease comes from? It can regenerate itself depending on the severity of damage. And do you really want to damage your liver just bc it can possibly repair itself?

To my knowledge, pineapple juice has only been shown to help reverse liver damage due to paracetamol-induced damage....aka Tylenol/acetomenophin and that's been shown in mice. I've not seen a human study personally but if you have please link it here so we may examine it. 



> 9) tren doesnt effect the liver??? its the solvents in the oil by the way so any aas would effect the liver



All steroids affect the liver whether oral or injectable. The solvents do too but the hormone does more probably bc there's more of it in the solution than solvents. 



> i know you will just ignore this and shit out another reply of nonsense that comepletely misses the mark of anything i said
> but at least i tried to keep it simple for you this time



I won't ignore it but I wish DYS would share some of his popcorn and poptarts with me.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> lol not even sure what this means


It's like shooting fish in a barrel, any moron can do it....no offense.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 3, 2015)

Best thread ever!

Kingsamson I've been around the block a few times so here is a life lesson for you....."Be Humble"

Humble: Having or showing a modest or low estimate of ones own Importance

The only reply ever needed regarding your source is you trust him/ them... Nothing more is needed


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dys get the popcorn!!!!



My eyes hurt after reading all this. I'd respond but everyone seems to have it covered.

KingSamson you make me upset that my dog's name is Samson.

I'll leave you with this:


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2015)

^^^^^ some good replies here.

I was going to reply just as doc did ny addressing each numerically labeled point but then I thought why? Why should I spend my very valuable time explaining how each one of kingparrots points were completely wrong? Why should I waste my time on someone who is so simple minded and so ignorant that nothing anyone could say could ever penetrate kp's thick skull deep enough to reach his elephant sized brain? Kp doesnt even know what duck hunt is which tells me he is 18 years old and has no experience what so ever in this game but rather parrots things he has read or been told by so called ifbb/npc competitors that obviously do not have a clue themselves. So I decided that Kp simply wasnt worth my energy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> ^^^^^ some good replies here.
> 
> I was going to reply just as doc did ny addressing each numerically labeled point but then I thought why? Why should I spend my very valuable time explaining how each one of kingparrots points were completely wrong? Why should I waste my time on someone who is so simple minded and so ignorant that nothing anyone could say could ever penetrate kp's thick skull deep enough to reach his elephant sized brain? *Kp doesnt even know what duck hunt is which tells me he is 18 years old and has no experience what so ever in this game *but rather parrots things he has read or been told by so called ifbb/npc competitors that obviously do not have a clue themselves. So I decided that Kp simply wasnt worth my energy.



Somehow I missed this. Anyone who doesn't know what about duck hunt is either A. From the USSR, B. LE, or C. CaitlynBruce Jenner


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2015)

To Kp: I actually kind of felt bad for getting on you like I did so I am sorry if I was rude Kp. We are all here to learn and Im in no way trying to make you hate this board or leave. I know you have some thick skin so take what you will from the thread but stay with the board. There are some very smart guys here that you could really benefit from if your up to it.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's quote the assumption when you don't even know Cobra's source. I'll let him speak on that if he wishes but I'll leave it at: it's a very good source.
> 
> *I dont know how to brake up qoutes like a fancy pants so i will write in bold - maybe his sources is on par with mine in which case kudos*
> 
> ...



*im back on my diet today =/ bloated up a nice 20lbs in 2 days lol*


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 3, 2015)

ilike this board i like the members

just didnt see a need for dondarco so assert his dominanace and make a pleathera of false assumptions about what i said
thats all i dont have any grviences with anyone else, you can all pick apart what i said and stick up for your brothers thats fine ill glady enjoy answering you all

but i never said i asses potency by sides i never said a lot of this shit dondarco seemed to think i said so my issue was soley with him


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you calling me dondarco? I believe we actually have a member with that name already.

Brother everything I said to you was based off statements you have already said. I did not read into them...i took them literally. I think the issue is that you say something but you mean another. There is no other explanation as to why you think im misconstruing your comments. 

Im past the negative energy between us and im going to reply to your last post neutrally.

Hormones dont hate heat. Hormones need heat or you end up with crashed gear. You would be surprised at how hot your gear is heated to make it hold without crashing. You can also stop quoting "top guys" or "ifbb/npc" competitors because that actually makes you loo lk worse. We have "top" guys here on this board. So far your top guys have given you not the greatest advice. 

1iu of pharma gh is not greater than 10iu of good generics. Not sure where you got that info from but there is no facts out there that will back that up for you.

I will suck anyones dick...i dont need payment for that...i just enjoy it.

There is no fear mongoring here. Taking a liver dupport while on a cycle is a good idea. We care about longevity and making a ststement about a guy drinking a 6 pack every day for 20 years is a very generalized and non factual inaccurate statement.

It doesnt take severe abuse to cause liver failure.

Im glad your blood work always comes back in range. Not all of us are so lucky.

I dont know what pros you know that are on 5g of gear all year around but the pros I know depend on food for their gains and they run regular cycles like most everyone else. Regular doses. They blast and cruise like everyone else. The pros understand the commitment to hard work and longevity...well most of them. 

If your bloated up that bad from your diet I would seriously consider getting a new nutritionist. 

Rememeber...these statements are derived directly from the ones you made above. There is no misinterpretation on my end


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 3, 2015)

yes its not better than good generics most dont get good generics they get hcg or peptides or sugar water and posien in some cases
yes i called you don darco lol i dont know why

i know het is needed but less heat can be used at a longer time

i havent qouted anyone

i bloated up cause i competed 3 days ago and i dont have a nutritionist? assumptions like i said so not sure how its derived from anything obvious misinterpritation

crusing fro the pros is 2-3 grams of gear in many cases 2g of just test

they are in 5gram range some go much higher
15-30iu gh
couple 100iu slin 

to get to their size the phil healths and dennis wolfs
sadly many use this much and still dont accomplish much

and i never said someone shouldnt take liver support simply said what i do


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 3, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> That Vit C is probably from ascorbic acid and synthetic crap. That alone u piss out dark yellow. Try droppin that trash. Leave the vit c alone or switch to an all natural C. You dont absorb any of that ascorbic acid C and will turn piss dark. Not to mention the other things that need to be tightened up.
> !S!



Shrugs I can see where you're coming from with this..I agree most supps are complete junk and not in bioavailable form..Although I take more expensive brand, a patented Vit C called "Ester-C", it's a:

"Gentle and Non-Acidic
Patented Vitamin C Formula
100% Vegetarian
Ester-C® is a breakthrough patented Vitamin C formula supported withnaturally occurring metabolites. Metabolites help enhance the absorption ofVitamin C by your white blood cells, an important part of your immune system.*Ester-C®'s unique, chemical-free manufacturing process neutralizes pH, making it non-acidic and gentle on the stomach.* In a daily 1,000 mg dose, Ester-C® delivers 24-hour immune support...so once a day is all you need.* Added CitrusBioflavonoids may help your body better absorb and utilize Vitamin C.*"


----------

